# Headlamp use with a ball hat?



## Pydpiper (Jul 7, 2009)

I need a headlamp for hunting, very low lumen for walking in and bright enough to keep my flashlight side happy too. I have decided on the The ZebraLight H60, I have many 18650's and I like their cold weather performance.
My question is about a hat, I wear a ball hat and can't figure out if a headlamp and hat are compatible?

Thanks for any insight that can be offered.

Pyd


----------



## Owen (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't know about the longer H60, but I have used my H30 underneath both a ball cap and a hardhat. Great for when it's raining and you need a hat brim and headlight at the same time, or have to wear a hardhat, but need to see what your hands are doing.
You could always turn the brim to the rear, too.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 7, 2009)

here's an alternative for you (one which i've tried myself). i've tried the following with all four of my ZLs (including the H60).

the following is chiefly possible b/c of the flood output of the ZLs.

don't bother with the headband. just use the rubber sleeve and clip. adjust the rubber sleeve and clip so that the clip does not block the emitter. 

clip the ZL to one side of the brim with the button pointing down at an angle.

angle the ZL appropriately (you can easily change the angle on the move if you need to), 

lastly, rotate the ZL within its sleeve so that the light is directed in the right direction.

between rotating the ZL and angling it by tilting the light, you can direct the flood output from pretty much straight ahead to down at your feet and anywhere in between.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jul 8, 2009)

I usually just put my hat on backwards when I am using a headlamp. That only works with baseball hats of course, boonie style hats will have to be something different.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 12, 2009)

offroadcmpr said:


> I usually just put my hat on backwards when I am using a headlamp...



this is often my modus operandi also - particularly when i need the HL to direct light down close to my hands and feet (e.g., task/proximity lighting). Sometimes, when light is only needed directed out further, there is no need to turn the ballcap around.

The chief exception to turning the cap around so that the brim/visor faces backwards (or downwards towards the nape of the neck) is when it's rainin'. Wear glasses and don't want the lens gettin' wet.

When it's rainin' hard and task/proximity lighting is required, then I either use a light clipped to my ballcap brim, or I can use a small HL in the normal fashion, UNDER the brim instead of above it - for small HLs this works fairly well.


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 21, 2009)

I pretty much have a baseball cap glued to my head at all times and never have a problem wearing a headlamp over it. EOS and a Dorcy 145 are my weapons of choice while hunting and fishing.


----------



## Pydpiper (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought the Zebralight that takes the 18650, I really needed the very low lumen setting, now I just have to figure out how to make it work with a hat..


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Streamlight Enduro is designed to be clipped to the brim of a hat, but it's only 8 lumens. Good design, outdated emitter.


----------

